# white line disease (?)



## FrancesF (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,

Yesterday I noticed one of our horses (Anglo Arab) had a distinct white line on the coronary band on all for hooves. I quickly researched and found that most symptoms pointed to White Line Disease. It has been raining for 4 days, and I understand that it is in a wet climae that the fungus which causes this disease thrives. However, I do have some doubts about this diagnosis. The damage of White Line disease, according to all the information I read, is said to first become visible in the inner hoofwall. My horse only shows signs on the coronary band. Is this a significant observation? Is this a sign of another sickness? Or is it still White Line?

I have been reading about the treatment of this disease. I have contacted the vet and purchased a treatment product (I live in Southern France, where unfortunatly most of the American products for this are unavailable). Should the horse be stabled the entire time during treatment?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Especially a more elaborate and detailed plan of treatment, because honestly, I am quite unsure of where to start.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Without pictures, it is difficult to make an accurate comment, but if you are talking about what I think you are:

That is not whiteline on the coronary band. Whiteline medicine is caustic as it's purpose is to kill the fungus that gets down in the wall separation, so putting it on the coronary band would not be the thing to do

Whiteline, a/k/a seedy toe, is only found where there is a separatinn of the hoof wall and sole.

I am not good at explaining things, so hopefully someone will come and and say this in a better way:

That "white line" you see is what I would call the horse's cuticle. It is normal for it to grow down and shed.

With all the rain you are having, it is also normal for that "cuticle line" to appear a lot more prominant. It is not anything to worry about.

I hope this helps


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Walkinthewalk is correct. White Line will cause a seperation at the hoof wall, if it gets bad enough you can shove the hoof pick into the groove.

What your seeing is completely normal, especailly considering 4 days of rain. You don't need to do anything.


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im having an issue with my boys coronet also. We have been having weird weather here in texas. Raining and dry air at the same time. It stayed wet for almost two weeks then dried out. Now his coronet band looks like its cracking away from the hoof. If i lift the dry skin I can see where his hoof starts. Should I be worried? It is only on his back feet. Is there a way to trim the dry skin or should I leave it?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ my horses feet used to do that, esp in the backs. his cuticles would dry up and peel off. kinda nasty. just leave it alone. ive never had a problem.


----------

